
Stripe Gallery - zds
https://stripe.com/gallery
======
kijin
> _Thounsands of sites across the web use Stripe to accept payments online._

You mean, thousands of sites across the United States.

The day one of these great payment processing services begins offering
worldwide coverage will be the day that we finally get rid of PayPal.

~~~
aymeric
Yes. Please Stripe, we need you in Australia!

~~~
plasma
Definitely, I constantly see people (myself included) want Stripe here.

I would appreciate more updates though from Stripe about the progress of
entering the Australian market.

For all I know, they haven't even started talking to anyone yet, but knowing
some progress information would be appreciated, instead of them saying they
won't talk about it.

------
csmeder
I like that the by product of stripe creating a service, that smart startups
want, is a great curated list of interesting web apps for me to check out.

------
yesimahuman
Glad to have my company on there (<http://codiqa.com/>). Stripe has been great
so far, I can't believe I ever used PayPal before.

My one desire for Stripe is more recurring subscription features, like
notifying users of expired cards, sending invoices, receipts, etc. Initially I
did that by hand but we've since paired it with Spreedly
(<http://spreedly.com/>) which does all of that and it's a nice combo.

~~~
frankdenbow
You can use webhooks to do some of this: <https://stripe.com/docs/webhooks>

We did an implementation of this for StartupThreads and it has worked fairly
well so far.

~~~
yesimahuman
Ah good point, thanks. I still think there's room to reduce the amount of work
required to polish Stripe billing/payment data and make a nice user
experience.

~~~
rscale
I agree. We're using Recurly and a traditional merchant account instead of
Stripe specifically for that reason.

------
brezina
A great example of the YC mafia at work. Over 1/3 of the companies I saw
listed are YC alums

~~~
destraynor
Or a great example of YC companies being smart about who they choose to work
with.

------
pxlpshr
After Apple gave us the run around and rejected us using In-App Payment for
our premium insurance services, we tried switching to PayPal.

After countless headaches with PayPal, we switched to Stripe in 1 working day.
Huge fan of their service, great API design and documentation. Keep it up,
gents!

<https://www.plerts.com>

~~~
pclark
I am baffled as to what your service does. Can you elaborate?

~~~
lobo_tuerto
It's a SOS button. From the webpage itself:

"Emergency Alerts

One touch of a button can alert your friends and family to your whereabouts
via text, email, phone call, and even Facebook."

~~~
pxlpshr
Yes, that's our standalone app. We also offer developers a SDK so an app can
have the full functionality in a small SOS button with 3 lines of code.
Developers don't pay for data storage, sms, or ivr fees. For customers, it's
free to use with friends and family as your "response team".

Our premium services are global-reaching, they go so far as to coordinate with
private search and rescue teams if you were traveling abroad and something
serious happened.

One area of research is around passive alerts such as "impact detection". We
are working with fitness apps for detecting if a bike rider may have crashed.
This is a very exciting project.

Thanks for the feedback, I will work on the messaging. We are definitely
trying to avoid the ambulance-chaser feel of other sites like LifeAlert.

------
mattvot
It's a shame they haven't launched in the UK yet. I've been trying to keep up
to date with how things are progressing but they only ever say that they are
looking to expand, with no indication of a time frame etc. I might look into
developing a little competition for them at this rate.

~~~
maxer
would have thought the collisons would have opened up ireland saying they are
from there..

~~~
pbiggar
Only 4 million people though - not exactly an internet commerce hotspot.

------
rubergly
All the praise I've heard about Stripe has been from a developer's
perspective. But, as a user, I find logging in to PayPal(/Google Wallet/Amazon
Payments) and clicking a couple buttons much more convenient than having to
enter (+ look up) all my information every time. I find it great that Stripe
makes the developers' lives easier, but should we be excited about making
things harder for customers in the process?

~~~
whalesalad
Perhaps Stripe would consider a login service. Create a Stripe account and
rather than it be a full blown Payment service ala Paypal, it would simply
store your CC details.

~~~
james33
Stripe can already store CC details. You can create users for each of your
customers through the API and then build out your own "easy payments" system
without having your users ever leave your site.

~~~
cmwright
It's more than just payments within any given app though. The issue (/proposed
issue) is that every time you join a new site or pay for a product on a new
site you need to look up your details again. This isn't the case for sites
using paypal, assuming the user has a paypal account which it seems most
people do.

------
javery
Are you confident enough to give your competitors a huge list of your
customers. That's what impresses me most about this.

~~~
SkyMarshal
At the risk of hyperbole, there are no competitors.

~~~
fruchtose
That's probably the takeaway here. Stripe is probably the first contender
PayPal actually has to worry about, at least in the United States. People hate
PayPal because their TOS are restrictive, but so far they're the only payment
handler that works everywhere. If Stripe goes global, then we will see some
serious changes at PayPal as people begin to flee from their services en
masse.

~~~
grannyg00se
Globalization is something they claim to have been working on for a very long
time now. Paypal has done it, so it is possible. I wonder what the roadblocks
are for Stripe that Paypal doesn't have to deal with.

~~~
qixxiq
Globalization is very complicated and almost every country is different...
PayPal hasn't even finished yet themselves.

They only last year enabled payments into South Africa and even that is
through some strange bank interface for tracking/tax reasons.

------
marquis
What are the chances of Stripe offering micropayments like Paypal? For charges
of $1 or less. There are so many areas waiting for this, and Paypal just isn't
friendly enough of a platform to try this direction.

~~~
xiaomei
I believe Amazon Payments allows for sub-dollar charges.

~~~
nodesocket
The Stripe minimum charge is currently $0.50.

~~~
marquis
According to their pricing at 2.9% + 30c per charge that leaves you with
18.55c. Paypal is 5% + $0.05, a massive 47.45c. If Stripe could even partially
match that I'd be delighted. I'm currently looking into Amazon's aggregated
option and haven't come up with numbers yet.

~~~
fomojola
One point: the Paypal micropayments tariff level makes sense for stuff under
about $12 or thereabouts. For prices above that, it is actually worse.

But yes, Stripe matching the micropayments levels would be kinda neat.

~~~
saurik
You are allowed to have two accounts (this is even officially recommended by
PayPal), one with micropayments and the other with normal payments; as you
know the amount of money being requested before transferring the user to
PayPal, you can use the two accounts to get the best possible rate in all
cases.

------
dmvaldman
Very well done visually speaking. Seems to be done using only javascript and
CSS3 animations. Also, easy to read code:

javascript: <https://stripe.com/javascripts/showcase.js>

css: <https://stripe.com/css/style.css> (search for the 'animation' comment)

------
olegious
Does anyone else think that this is an awesome page to view a bunch of great
landing pages?

~~~
navs
Yes, I was just thinking the same thing. I don't see one site there that
doesn't look amazing.

------
Abid
For those using Stripe to ship physical goods, can you please comment on how
you're handling the fact that Stripe does not validate the billing address
prior to the charge going through?

I'd love to implement Stripe on my website but very worried that this could
lead to fraudulent charges.

~~~
collision
Stripe returns address verification (AVS) results when you add a card, so you
can reject mismatched addresses if you so choose.

~~~
exhilaration
Is there any documentation for this process? Our non-profit had to shut down
our Stripe-based donation page because it was being used by credit card
thieves to validate stolen credit cards. Stripe told us addresses are only
validated when a charge is executed, meaning we would then have to issue a
refund if address validation failed (and eat the transaction cost).

~~~
amfeng
We'll return the validation data when you attach a card to a customer as well.

------
fadys
Glad to see our site made it (<http://teapeat.com>).

We honestly could not have launched so soon without Stripe. We spent over a
month haggling with Authorize.net and immediately jumped ship to Stripe as
soon as it was available.

It makes accepting payments (and subscriptions!) so easy.

~~~
davegauer
Couldn't agree more, the subscriptions API is so well designed...and
surprisingly complete. Every time I think of something I need to add, the API
already has a simple, logical method for dealing with it. Top-notch work.

------
sparknlaunch12
Stripe has managed to break into a lucrative market.

The guys at Techzing interviewed the Co-Founder of Stripe a few months ago...
[http://techzinglive.com/page/939/168-tz-interview-patrick-
co...](http://techzinglive.com/page/939/168-tz-interview-patrick-collison-
stripe)

------
frankdenbow
Awesome design work here! Love that they featured some awesome companies
including mine Startup Threads (<http://StartupThreads.com>). The fact that
the order isn't fixed is also a nice touch.

------
china
Woo! Glad to have my shop featured on there!

Stripe is far and away the easiest to use processor out there.

<http://purefixcycles.com> for those that are curious

------
ramy_d
There's a fade at the bottom, but it's only affecting the right half of the
screen. Using firefox 11.0 on windows xp.

------
jtheory
They have a project of mine on there (eMusicTheory.com), and I admittedly
didn't ask to be removed, but the paranoid side of me worried... if there's a
particular security flaw in Stripe (or websites' common implementations of
Stripe for payments) that turns up in the future, I'm on the cracking
shortlist.

------
espinet
less stripe gallery, more stripe canada.

------
kenrikm
Pinterest for stripe users. It's really interesting to scroll through them
all.. Actually let me get back to that now I only stopped to post this :)

------
va_coder
Are pretty sites necessary? I ask because most sites I go to on a daily basis,
like HN, Google properties, Amazon, etc are relatively bland.

------
callmeed
This is cool. How does one get on this list?

~~~
china
They reached out to us on Monday asking if it was OK to be featured. I'm sure
they'll be contacting more sites soon.

------
ya3r
This page makes mobile safari on my ipad crash!!

Go to bottom of the page, then go back towards top of the page.

------
tchock
Stripe is awesome. Nuff said.

------
mohsen
Great advertisement for their clients

------
xpose2000
My start-up did not make the cut. :(

------
jasonhitchcock
Why was this submitted and to what greater end? Who gives a shit about
stripe's user section?

~~~
destraynor
I do. I'm not alone either.

This is an amazing company, making amazing progress in a field that deeply
affects all web companies, from start-ups to multi-nationals.

It's a joy to watch them succeed.

------
joedev
Love Stripe!

